# Today's Dose Of Zen



## Kirk (Jul 8, 2002)

1. Do not walk behind me, for I may not lead.
Do not walk ahead of me, for I may not follow.
Do not walk beside me either. Just leave me the hell alone.

2. The journey of a thousand miles begins with a broken fan belt and a leaky tire.

3. It's always darkest before dawn. So if you're going to steal your neighbour's newspaper, that's the time to do it.

4. Sex is like air. It's not important unless you aren't getting any.

5. Don't be irreplaceable. If you can't be replaced, you can't be promoted.

6. No one is listening until you fart.

7. Always remember you're unique. Just like everyone else.

8. Never test the depth of the water with both feet.

9. If you think nobody cares if you're alive, try missing a couple of car payments.

10. Before you criticize someone, you should walk a mile in their shoes. That way, when you criticize them, you're a mile away and you have their shoes.

11. If at first you don't succeed, skydiving is not for you.

12. Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day. Teach him how to fish, and he will sit in a boat and drink beer all day.

13. If you lend someone $20 and never see that person again, it was probably worth it.

14. If you tell the truth, you don't have to remember anything.

15. Some days you are the bug; some days you are the windshield.

16. Don't worry; it only seems kinky the first time.

17. Good judgment comes from bad experience, and a lot of that comes from bad judgment.

18. The quickest way to double your money is to fold it in half and put it back in your pocket.

19. A closed mouth gathers no foot.

20. Duct tape is like the Force. It has a light side and a dark side, and it holds the universe together

21. There are two theories to arguing with women. Neither one works.

22. Generally speaking, you aren't learning much when your lips are moving.

23. Experience is something you don't get until just after you need it.

24. Never miss a good chance to shut up.

25. We are born naked, wet, and hungry, and get slapped on our *** ... then things get worse.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 8, 2002)

I really like  #1, #4, #16 and #25.

Good points of view these are.

Thanks they all made me laugh

Rich


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 8, 2002)

I truely need that.  It's great to laugh and know inside how very true to ones life a good saying or joke is
thanks for makeing my day brighter
Shadow


----------



## Yari (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *
> 16. Don't worry; it only seems kinky the first time.
> *


*

Now when did I hear this the last time......




			23. Experience is something you don't get until just after you need it.
		
Click to expand...


Wow, I gotta be really smart then.....




			25. We are born naked, wet, and hungry, and get slapped on our *** ... then things get worse.
		
Click to expand...

*
I've tried that many times... so does that qualify as being reborn?

/Yari


----------



## tonbo (Jul 16, 2002)

These are great, Kirk!!  Thanks for posting them......they have really put a laugh in my day!!

:rofl:


----------

